# iPod nano 4G qui ne s'allume plus



## speedy38 (16 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un iPod nano chromatique 8GB depuis Noël 2008 qui me pose depuis quelques temps quelques problèmes, mais depuis aujourd'hui un gros.
Avant, dès que je le chargeais, je ne l'utilisais généralement pas tout de suite, et le lendemain matin, en voulant écouter mes musiques en allant au lycée, il m'affichait le message "Connect to power". Ca m'avait déjà paru très bizarre, et ça ne m'avait pas laissé indifférent. C'est pourquoi je l'avais restaurer, mais ça revenait de temps en temps.
Aujourd'hui, pourtant, après l'avoir rechargé, il s'est éteint, et ne m'affiche plus le message. Lorsque je le connecte au Mac, iTunes ne le reconnaît pas, et l'iPod ne réagit pas.
Je voulais tout d'abord savoir si cela était déjà arriver à certain d'entre vous, et si oui, comment cela s'est fini.

Pour ma part, je compte me tourner vers le SAV d'Apple. Mais j'ai là aussi quelques questions. Je voulais effectuer ceci via leur service de réparation en ligne. Donc je le fais, et après avoir tout rempli, il y a ce message, qui m'indique qu'il faut un numéro de carte bancaire, avec un débit possible si le nano ne rentre pas en garantie. Qu'est-ce que cela signifie ? Vont-ils donc, dans tous les cas me renvoyer un autre iPod, et que si ils pensent qu'il s'agit d'une autre panne, ils vont me facturer cet autre nano ? J'avoue être perdu et perplexe.

De plus, j'avais lu quelque part, que si l'iPod était rayé, il n'était pas pris en charge ? Cela est-il réel, car le mien a une petite rayure à droite de la molette. Cela me paraît toutefois invraisemblable.

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire mon message, et surtout d'avoir voulu m'aider !

Nikola


----------

